# I need a remote to control the digital zoom (550d)



## TomVance (Dec 23, 2011)

Recently i had an accident with my 550d and the button that allows you to digitally zoom in to set the focus or zoom in to thumbnails has become jammed. I have been quoted £100 to fix it but as a student i dont have £100 to just spend. 

I have been looking around on the web for a remote (wireless or wired) that will allow me to control this button, does anyone have any examples of a remote that will allow me to do this?

Cheers

Tom


----------



## TheKenTurner (Dec 29, 2011)

Instead of getting a remote, you could get a battery grip! I know that Opteka.com has a battery grip for the 550D, but I'm not sure if they have a remote. The battery grips are about $50 USD. They fit two batteries (or 6 AA batteries), and have some buttons such as the two digital zoom buttons, and a shutter button.


----------



## adisini (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, you can find the product from this link A Photographers Shop: Accessories: canon remote (Page 1) 
find the best for you


----------



## Destin (Jan 10, 2012)

Agreed that a battery grip will be the only option. That or shooting tethered to a laptop and using that screen to preview.


----------



## Edsport (Jan 10, 2012)

I see some here for $1.50 free shipping... 550D remote | eBay


----------



## Destin (Jan 10, 2012)

Edsport said:


> I see some here for $1.50 free shipping... 550D remote | eBay



Did you even read the OP's post? He isn't looking for a wireless shutter release remote. He needs to control the buttons to zoom in and out on the lcd screen.


----------

